# What maf and tb to use



## greenfire (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a 1998 nissan altime gle. I installed BC cams and obx 4-2-1 header and cat back exhaust w/ hi-flow cat. I want to get a cold air intake next, but I want to upgrade the maf and tb before I do this. The main reason is my cel is on but when I check for codes, it states no codes present. So my question is for those that have BC cams, What maf and tb are you using? I am thinking I can get away with using one from a Maxima V6 (higher rated sensor for air flow to compensate for and bring in more air for the cams). Let me know if I am on the right track. Thanks


----------

